# Impossible de partitioner le disque



## Alibabaas (24 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin d'installer windows sur mon mac pour installer Revit (qui n'existe que sous windows)

J'ai téléchargé une image ISO de Windows 10 sur le site officiel de microsoft 

L'assistant Boot Camp m'indique l'erreur suivant : 

*Your disk could not be partitioned*
An error occurred while partitioning the disk. Please run first aid from within disk utility to check and fix the error.

J'ai donc fait cela mais l'on m'indique que tout est ok, je suis aussi allé dans Disk Utility après avoir utilisé la commande alt + cmd + r après avoir éteint l'ordinateur mais c'est pareil tout est ok... 

Je presice que je suis sur un MacBook Air de 2015 avec macOS Catalina version 10.15.2


----------

